

The United States of Entrepreneurs - rms
http://www.economist.com/surveys/displaystory.cfm?story_id=13216037&fsrc=rss

======
apstuff
"One of the country’s most popular television programmes, currently being
recycled as a film, features the USS Enterprise boldly going where no man had
gone before."

Actually, two of the country's most popular television programmes feature
people singing and dancing their way to stardom. Like entrepreneurs, some fail
miserably, some exit disappointed but graciously, and some make it big.

Still, point taken.

------
nazgulnarsil
_Between 1996 and 2004 it created an average of 550,000 small businesses every
month._

I think they mean every year? I have serious doubts that 6.6 million new
businesses are started a year.

~~~
pg
I believe it. In 2003 there were around 23 million businesses in the US. Only
5.7 million of them had employees other than the owners, though.

~~~
endtime
Well, if we get 6.6 million a year, and we only have 23 million or so, that
means that the companies have pretty low half-life.

------
zandorg
In the UK, there's 1 limited company for every 10 people.

